# Wireless CarPlay and Android Auto



## fahdriyami (Sep 14, 2016)

Has anyone managed to get wireless CarPlay and Android Auto working in their car?

I enabled the options via OBDEleven after I saw that Google started rolling out wireless Android Auto on its Pixel and Nexus devices (I have a Pixel 2), but I cant seem to get it working.

Here are the steps I took:
*0)* Bluetooth and Wi-Fi are turned on on my phone, and Bluetooth is connected to the car.
*1)* In OBDEleven: Information Control Unit (5F) - Adaptation - Vehicle Configuration - Google_GAL_Wireless (On), and Apple_DIO_Wireless (On).
*2)* On Pixel: Enable VPN to the USA (Google has only rolled out wireless Android Auto in the US so far).
*3)* Launch Android Auto app, but nothing happens.
*4)* Check Connection Manager in Virtual Cockpit: Option to connect to Android Auto on Pixel 2 is there but greyed out (this is probably the wired mode).

I'm not sure what else needs to be done. Any ideas?


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

Hmm didnt realize theres a setting for it with ODB11. Going to have to try it out, i have pixel 2 XL and in US

Edit: Gave it a try and no-go. Got the same thing .. even tried connecting to the car's wifi but no workie.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah would be great if someone could figure out how to get CarPlay with VCDS to. Most 2016-2018 TT software 08.. have the feature already in and it's just a case for someone to unlock it.


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

I used OBD11 to activate Carplay and Android auto which shows up on VC. However when I connect my samsung galaxy 8+ using wire, nothing happens. I do get option for android auto on connection setting, however I get an error message. Not sure what else need to be done to activate it. Is it only software or does it require an hardware module to be added? It will be good to know if anyone has managed to activate them?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

CipherTT said:


> I used OBD11 to activate Carplay and Android auto which shows up on VC. However when I connect my samsung galaxy 8+ using wire, nothing happens. I do get option for android auto on connection setting, however I get an error message. Not sure what else need to be done to activate it. Is it only software or does it require an hardware module to be added? It will be good to know if anyone has managed to activate them?


It's just software. No new hardware needed to activate it.


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

fahdriyami said:


> Has anyone managed to get wireless CarPlay and Android Auto working in their car?
> 
> I enabled the options via OBDEleven after I saw that Google started rolling out wireless Android Auto on its Pixel and Nexus devices (I have a Pixel 2), but I cant seem to get it working.
> 
> ...


The head unit needs to be comparable with Android Auto wireless. As the article states its only Kenwood and JVC head units at the moment.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No Audis currently support 'wireless' crapplay.


----------



## KSixTT6 (Nov 13, 2017)

CipherTT said:


> I used OBD11 to activate Carplay and Android auto which shows up on VC. However when I connect my samsung galaxy 8+ using wire, nothing happens. I do get option for android auto on connection setting, however I get an error message. Not sure what else need to be done to activate it. Is it only software or does it require an hardware module to be added? It will be good to know if anyone has managed to activate them?


so you've never got it to work? I believe the software need an activation code "Audi smartphone interface" which is just the activation code from what I've been told.

could you share the coding used to get it to show up on MMI?


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

Perhaps thats what it is. An activation code just like for retrofit sat nav. Used OBD11 to make it appear on VC.

Control unit 5F
Adaptations -> vehicle configuration
Google_GAL to on
Apple_DIO to on
Smartphone_interface_for_rhmi: to activated.
MMI reset.

Smartphone interface appears on VC. When thats selected, you get a message - please connect a compatible phone.
I connected using the usb slot in centre console. In connection manager you get to see the option to connect phone but nothing happens when you press select button.


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

Will this work on a 2016 TTS?


----------



## blackcatz (Feb 16, 2017)

I've got a 2015 TTS, I believe that I cant get this enabled as it stands.

Is there some hardware I can swap out to get it?


----------



## KSixTT6 (Nov 13, 2017)

CipherTT said:


> Perhaps thats what it is. An activation code just like for retrofit sat nav. Used OBD11 to make it appear on VC.
> 
> Control unit 5F
> Adaptations -> vehicle configuration
> ...


Tried this today and same outcome on Android & iPhone. had a play amount and tried to activate baidu Carlife to see if that was a free alternative with no luck. I did, however, notice "wireless Apple_DIO and Google_GAL at the bottom of the options as well.

Anyone know how activation codes etc are inputted? is it a home job or need to be linked to the AUDI servers?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm sure we've covered this a 100+ times, you can only get this with NAV and all the above coding does is activate the menu, not the feature. You'd also have no licence for the software in regards to crapplay (no idea about licensing for driod) so it would be software piracy.

Once active, its piss poor so you are missing less than nothing. its a complete waste of pixels.


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> I'm sure we've covered this a 100+ times, you can only get this with NAV and all the above coding does is activate the menu, not the feature. You'd also have no licence for the software in regards to crapplay (no idea about licensing for driod) so it would be software piracy.
> 
> Once active, its piss poor so you are missing less than nothing. its a complete waste of pixels.


I have NAV. Not sure what you mean about the licensing?

I'm looking for an easy way to use Spotify through the multifunction wheel and also have the option of alternate maps if needed. If you've better suggestions than CarPlay, I'm all ears?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Crapplay is licensed copyrighted software, so you need a licence to run it or it's software piracy. 
Regardless of the legal side; this feature appeared as an option as of 2016 cars, but it's not a process that can be done via vagcom. I'm told you need VAS and a update on the Audi system.

Call your local dealer and ask if they can quote you for an ASI activation pack - you'll need your VIN but i don't believe its even offered as an option on the TT, even though you can have it done on all models from 2017 with a central screen.


----------



## KSixTT6 (Nov 13, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> Crapplay is licensed copyrighted software, so you need a licence to run it or it's software piracy.
> Regardless of the legal side; this feature appeared as an option as of 2016 cars, but it's not a process that can be done via vagcom. I'm told you need VAS and a update on the Audi system.
> 
> Call your local dealer and ask if they can quote you for an ASI activation pack - you'll need your VIN but i don't believe its even offered as an option on the TT, even though you can have it done on all models from 2017 with a central screen.


Thanks Toshiba for this reply, a few of the offical coding place have said it should be able to be done with out nav being required, But did say it could be gamble and might not work as they havnt done it before on TT. Im guessing unless its a sound dealer they won't by pass the nav rule from when selling :/ Just have to chance it and ask.


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

I asked my dealer if they would retrofit Smartphone interface for my TT. After numerous discussion with Audi AG, they came back with an official answer that retrofitting is not done officially.


----------



## KSixTT6 (Nov 13, 2017)

The video might be of interest - official smartphone interface installs at Vag car coding


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

Slightly off topic here but is there any way to definitively know if my car is MIB1 or MIB2? The date of first registration was early January 2016 but the MyAudi does list it as model year 2016. I would like to get Android Auto retro fitted but don't know if it's going to be possible.

The only thing I can add is that the car does not appear to have wireless charging (no symbol on the rubber liner).

A yea or nay would be appreciated.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

With current ASI kit the TT is not listed as supported. This is what's talked about a few posts back and a member had it confirmed by Audi as not available for the TT.

I've mentioned about the 'licencened software' issue before and the mods dismissed this. Goes for users activating retro nav, it's pure software theft unless it's done via Audi and you could well end up with legal issues. Maybe now the mods will understand the issue a little better...

As for adaption of channels, yes I've had them reset before at service or with issues but it's normally limited to a single controller. The only time I've had a full reset was on the R8 when it needed an update. MT mentioned Audi was considering flashing all cars on entry and marking any cars not matching with a flag if things had changed. (TE1 if I recall).


----------



## Asino123 (May 10, 2019)

Hello, no news on aftermarket activation of the smartphone interface? To me in the dealership since my TT is from 2015 they didn't want to enable it but a programmer in Italy told me that he could do it. Do you have the codes to activate it? Thanks in advance.


----------

